# The Sacrifice of "Lady In Red" and its Resurrection as "Gold Mist"



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

*The Sacrifice of "Lady In Red" and its Resurrection as "Gold Mist"*

When Looking Nice Just ain't Enough....










Sacrifice *It To The Lowrider Gods....






















































































































And .....







































Resurrect A True Lowrider*... *


"GOLD MIST," my 64 Rag Project......


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

It felt like killing your first born child. ....... :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Ugggg what the fuck just happened here?


----------



## biggie84 (Aug 1, 2009)

Is it jus me or did a prime candidate for restoration get cut up WTF


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

maybe we're missing some pics...cuz i saw a fairly solid 64 rag, with good floors and good paint...cut in two and seperated from floors :dunno:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

My baby girl (lady in red) had cancer (lots of hidden rust) in its boddy and its frame as well. 

The metal guy said he would charge me a lot less in labor if he replaced the whole floor in one piece. 

And yes, there's a lot more pics missing.


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> My baby girl (lady in red) had cancer (lots of hidden rust) in its boddy and its frame as well.
> 
> The metal guy said he would charge me a lot less in labor if he replaced the whole floor in one piece.
> 
> And yes, there's a lot more pics missing.


those pics almost gave me a heart attack till i read this hno: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

I mean, once you start taking a car apart more unexpected shit keeps poping up. 

So it was either a full frame-off restoration from the get go, or sale it. 

I didnt want to sale it. :happysad:

I mean, i drove "lady in red" with the top down through the Golden Gate Bride in Sa Francisco all the way down the Pacific Coast Highway, through Napa Valley all the way down to Los Angeles and then continue east to Las Vegas. My baby didnt let me down.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

I think is a good time to say that i would never have taken such a big project without the help of el presidente of our club, Joe Rivera and all the help from the hommies at the Latin Kustoms CC, too many to name. But will be mentioned throughout this project. And if i ever forget to mention one person believe me it will not be on purpose, it's just too many LOL.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

damn my heart skipped a beat.... willbe keeping up with this thread, i know yall will bust out another clean ass ride from LK!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

mrchavez said:


> damn my heart skipped a beat.... willbe keeping up with this thread, i know yall will bust out another clean ass ride from LK!!!:thumbsup:


Thank you sir. 

We'll see how it goes. 

It is easy to take it apart but putting it together it's a bitch.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

hno:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Thank you sir.
> 
> We'll see how it goes.
> 
> It is easy to take it apart but putting it together it's a bitch.


They are easy to take apart......when your main tool is a sawzall :wow: :wow:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

BigVics58 said:


> They are easy to take apart......when your main tool is a sawzall :wow: :wow:


:ninja:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Damn sure not the way I would have went about it but hey I wish you the best and hope it all works out.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

big C said:


> Damn sure not the way I would have went about it but hey I wish you the best and hope it all works out.


thanks you sir.,

but do share, how would you have went?


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

I would have braced it and left it on the frame while i was doing floors, rockers etc then after it was a complete body would i had takin it off the frame. I dont know how in the hell your body guy said it would be cheaper this way id have to question that. I bet its going to be a bitch to get everything lined back up right.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

big C said:


> I would have braced it and left it on the frame while i was doing floors, rockers etc then after it was a complete body would i had takin it off the frame. I dont know how in the hell your body guy said it would be cheaper this way id have to question that. I bet its going to be a bitch to get everything lined back up right.


I C

we're just gonna have to wait and see

:x:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> When Looking Nice Just ain't Enough....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IS THE FRAME MISSING THE COVERT MOUNTS?


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

WOW!


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> IS THE FRAME MISSING THE COVERT MOUNTS?


LOL,

Good Eye,

and yes it was a regular hard top frame.

the new one tho, will be a correct frame with the extra mounts, WRAPPED AND MOLDED.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

big C said:


> I would have braced it and left it on the frame while i was doing floors, rockers etc then after it was a complete body would i had takin it off the frame. I dont know how in the hell your body guy said it would be cheaper this way id have to question that. I bet its going to be a bitch to get everything lined back up right.


This guy's been Doing metal work on impalas longer than most of us have been alive,

So we'll see what happenes.


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

WOW :x:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

big C said:


> I would have braced it and left it on the frame while i was doing floors, rockers etc then after it was a complete body would i had takin it off the frame. I dont know how in the hell your body guy said it would be cheaper this way id have to question that. I bet its going to be a bitch to get everything lined back up right.


Big C, thanks for your concern. This is not the first car done this way, metal guy has a jig for this to line back up.....heres another ride done the same way.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

i believe i saw in car club topic the frame. that looks to be already done


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Coca Pearl said:


> i believe i saw in car club topic the frame. that looks to be already done


Shhhhh :shh:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

HMART1970 said:


> Big C, thanks for your concern. This is not the first car done this way, metal guy has a jig for this to line back up.....heres another ride done the same way.


What up H.

How the Vintage AC came out on the Duce?


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

Coca Pearl said:


> i believe i saw in car club topic the frame. that looks to be already done


Time for the hunt...off to the car club thread I go.


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> What up H.
> 
> How the Vintage AC came out on the Duce?


A/C up and running, blowing snow out tha vents!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

HMART1970 said:


> A/C up and running, blowing snow out tha vents!


LOL

I guess is ready for the scorching Texas Heat.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

big C said:


> Ugggg what the fuck just happened here?


I know right I seen this car in person a gang of times! I know it will be dope.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

HMART1970 said:


> Big C, thanks for your concern. This is not the first car done this way, metal guy has a jig for this to line back up.....heres another ride done the same way.


this car has a bad ass fuckin interior. Sick 59 cloth inserts


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Skim said:


> I know right I seen this car in person a gang of times! I know it will be dope.



Thank you sir.,


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> LOL
> 
> I guess is ready for the scorching Texas Heat.


You know it! SUNROOF open and blasting cold air.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

HMART1970 said:


> You know it! SUNROOF open and blasting cold air.


:wow:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> This guy's been Doing metal work on impalas longer than most of us have been alive,
> 
> So we'll see what happenes.


well, ive got a few ideas how he`s going to go from here, 
and i`m maybe older than the guy doing your work


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> well, ive got a few ideas how he`s going to go from here,
> and i`m maybe older than the guy doing your work


:wow:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

"metal guy has a jig for this to line back up" can you post a pic of said jig?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

npazzin said:


> "metal guy has a jig for this to line back up" can you post a pic of said jig?


I 2nd that motion.


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

npazzin said:


> "metal guy has a jig for this to line back up" can you post a pic of said jig?


yeah bro, ill get up right know and drive across town to get that pic for ya


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

HMART1970 said:


> yeah bro, ill get up right know and drive across town to get that pic for ya


*And that's why you are the best photographer in town! Whats up Hugo.* :rofl: :wave:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Catalyzed said:


> *And that's why you are the best photographer in town! Whats up Hugo.* :rofl: :wave:



Flikas are worth a thousand words:

http://www.streetflixx.com/

:nicoderm:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

Catalyzed said:


> *And that's why you are the best photographer in town! Whats up Hugo.* :rofl: :wave:


Que Onda Nestor! Not the best, still a scrub.....


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

HMART1970 said:


> Big C, thanks for your concern. This is not the first car done this way, metal guy has a jig for this to line back up.....heres another ride done the same way.


Post some pics of this jig you speak of.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> This guy's been Doing metal work on impalas longer than most of us have been alive,
> 
> So we'll see what happenes.


Thats cool homie im no stranger to the autobody restoration world and this is the first time I have ever seen anybody cut the whole car in half. I just dont see how it could be cheaper this way seems to me it be more work. I would like to see his jig also I will say this though your body guys got bigger balls than mine.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Shhhhh :shh:


gotcha


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

sickthree said:


> Post some pics of this jig you speak of.


Here's the # bro, call em up. Metal Masters, Louis (713) 398-0229


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

big C said:


> Thats cool homie im no stranger to the autobody restoration world and this is the first time I have ever seen anybody cut the whole car in half. I just dont see how it could be cheaper this way seems to me it be more work. I would like to see his jig also I will say this though your body guys got bigger balls than mine.


You have it mixed up bro, the reason this car was broken up like that is due to the amount of metal restoration he had to do. When he replaces the whole floor he does charge cheaper to install a 1 piece floor with the braces due to less welding on his part.
I have a few pics of him doing some work on one of my club brothers ride but I'm not going to go to his shop and snap pics of him working on a random customers car. I don't think thats cool plus it's no point trying to prove anything to someone on the Internet that doesn't have any thing to do with my club brothers car/topic.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Floors are easier to do with the frame from under the car


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## driftin'onamemory (Feb 11, 2009)

big C said:


> I would have braced it and left it on the frame while i was doing floors, rockers etc then after it was a complete body would i had takin it off the frame. I dont know how in the hell your body guy said it would be cheaper this way id have to question that. I bet its going to be a bitch to get everything lined back up right.


exactly what i was thinkin' holy shit u killed you ur 64..well good luck wit that!!!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

driftin'onamemory said:


> exactly what i was thinkin' holy shit u killed you ur 64..well good luck wit that!!!


Thank you sir,

I'll need it.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Skim said:


> this car has a bad ass fuckin interior. Sick 59 cloth inserts


:yes:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :yes:


lol, you dug deep for that one!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

nice interior trim......


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

jig is for sale.....500 obo...louis said he bought jig from gm factory...:naughty:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

713ridaz said:


> jig is for sale.....500 obo...louis said he bought jig from gm factory...:naughty:


More than one way to skin a cat......


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

Car looked good before u cut it up can only imagine wat u have planned good look......how long do u expect the restore to take
GL on your build homie


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

6TRAE_DROP said:


> Car looked good before u cut it up can only imagine wat u have planned good look......how long do u expect the restore to take
> GL on your build homie



Thanks for the complement bro. 

As far as how long it will take to be ready? All the deadlines i mentally set for myself have passed already. LOL

I dont know when, but i do want to get it finished as soon as possible. 

I will take it to The Vegas Super Show once it's done. 

:happysad:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

HMART1970 said:


> More than one way to skin a cat......


:ninja::biggrin:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:tears:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> :tears:


I spy a 55....pics?


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

mansion!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shavedmax (Mar 11, 2003)

my jaw dropped, its been a month, is it back in one piece yet?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

shavedmax said:


> my jaw dropped, its been a month, is it back in one piece yet?


I'll post pics soon,

Thanks for the interest.


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Some more pics:









































































:happysad:


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

can't wait to see this one come alive ! Gold Mist good name ....


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

impalaluv said:


> can't wait to see this one come alive ! Gold Mist good name ....


Thank you sir,


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Some more pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Coming along!


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Some more pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to see everything work out


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jimmy78mc (Dec 29, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## shavedmax (Mar 11, 2003)

sweet!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

how much for the "jig" shipped? 




:thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

how much for the "jig" shipped?                                                          <br><br><br><br><br><img class="inlineimg" title=":thumbsup:" border="0" alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/thumbsup.gif" smilieid="20">


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

npazzin said:


> how much for the "jig" shipped?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:dunno:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

nice!


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

Quick recovery


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

_*No mames!!
un chingo de jale!!
de donde salio este carro?
se me ase conosido!!!!*_


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


> _*No mames!!
> un chingo de jale!!
> de donde salio este carro?
> se me ase conosido!!!!*_


Lo mas seguro es que si lo llegaste a ver. 

Se lo compre a un compa de la Bay Area. 

El vato se llama Omar y vende casas en esa area.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Any pics or is this build paused??


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Lo mas seguro es que si lo llegaste a ver.
> 
> Se lo compre a un compa de la Bay Area.
> 
> El vato se llama Omar y vende casas en esa area.


what town??


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


> what town??


El hommie vive en Fremont, Califas.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

BIG RED said:


> Any pics or is this build paused??


Wrapped, Molded and Powder Coated the Frame:



















Frame was molded by Ernie in Irving.*



Want to thank Joe and all the car club hommies that helped me carry this fucking heavy frame.


----------



## ramiro6687 (Oct 29, 2006)

That is crazy to see such a nice car hiding all that crap underneath, props to your body man!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

WOW YOUR BODY MAN HAS BIG BALLS TO CUT IT UP LIKE THAT :worship:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> El hommie vive en Fremont, Califas.


sabe quien!!
was it bagged?


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

Ur frame looks exactly like mine did before I painted it color and all


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

6TRAE_DROP said:


> Ur frame looks exactly like mine did before I painted it color and all


Pics?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


> sabe quien!!
> was it bagged?


No bags. 

:nop:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

6TRAE_DROP said:


>


no rag mounts ??


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

this looks like it no??


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

EXCANDALOW said:


> no rag mounts ??


This was my frame I was posting it cuz he asked me to put up a pic. They look similar, and no I added the rag mounts before paint. His has the rag mounts


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Frame looks good. I'm wanting to see the body interested to see how your metal man is doing the work as it's a new way to me.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

6TRAE_DROP said:


>


al/fineline??


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

lone star said:


> al/fineline??


Yep how'd u know?


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*BLAST FROM THE PAST.....





















*


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

HMART1970 said:


> *BLAST FROM THE PAST.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your camera makes the rides look even cleaner!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


> this looks like it no??


Simon y ese de quien es?


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

HMART1970 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dam is that it ...looks super clean there


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Simon y ese de quien es?


era del homie en mi club que esta haciendo el 65 ss rag ...lo cambio por ese 65


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

HMART1970 said:


> *BLAST FROM THE PAST.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this your garage ed!!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


> era del homie en mi club que esta haciendo el 65 ss rag ...lo cambio por ese 65


Orale.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


> this your garage ed!!


LOL 

I wish. 

That flika was taken at a carshow by Hugo from the club about two years ago.


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Some more pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Frame molested by the sickness (Sick713):


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

MAKE SURE THE CUT FOR DRIVE SHAFT DROP GETS DONE !!!


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

EXCANDALOW said:


> MAKE SURE THE CUT FOR DRIVE SHAFT DROP GETS DONE !!!


*
AND MAKE A HALF TUNNEL(RECESS) ON THE FLOOR BOARD FOR THE DRIVE SHAFT TO CLEAR*


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


> MAKE SURE THE CUT FOR DRIVE SHAFT DROP GETS DONE !!!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

HMART1970 said:


> *
> AND MAKE A HALF TUNNEL(RECESS) ON THE FLOOR BOARD FOR THE DRIVE SHAFT TO CLEAR*


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Not a perfect round cut like Hugo said but it was cut:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

i never had to cut the top !
but guess it wont hurt!!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


> i never had to cut the top !
> but guess it wont hurt!!


You need to when you plan to run 16 switches. 



LOL


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Cleaned the engine and transmission and got it ready for paint:














































Then Club Car member Junior primed and painted the following parts:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> You need to when you plan to run 16 switches.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL


:wow:hno::scrutinize::squint::ugh:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

looking good..:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

ED tengo unos nice brand new gold mist 2.25 campbell chips with some series two chrome rings that came with my wheels (BRAND NEW)
!!:naughty:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


> ED tengo unos nice brand new gold mist 2.25 campbell chips with some series two chrome rings that came with my wheels (BRAND NEW)
> !!:naughty:


now you're messing with me.

I'm sure If I ask Cuanto?

You'll tell me "Pero No en Venta" :angry:

and YOU KNOW THE RULES!!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> now you're messing with me.
> 
> I'm sure If I ask Cuanto?
> 
> ...


let me dig them out and post a pic!!!
im not going to use them my new cross lace wheels have just enough gold with the multicolor gold chips and my old...but still new center goldstraight lace have too much gold!!


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

subscribed.:thumbsup:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


> let me dig them out and post a pic!!!
> im not going to use them my new cross lace wheels have just enough gold with the multicolor gold chips and my old...but still new center goldstraight lace have too much gold!!


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Ay guey!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

mrchavez said:


> looking good..:thumbsup:


thank you sir.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Zoom said:


> subscribed.:thumbsup:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> Ay guey!


What-Up Cisco?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

body, fenders, hood and other parts are at the paint/body shop.

:happysad:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> body, fenders, hood and other parts are at the paint/body shop.
> 
> :happysad:


homie tu sabes las reglas!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> body, fenders, hood and other parts are at the paint/body shop.
> 
> :happysad:


youre moving right along


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


> homie tu sabes las reglas!!


Simon

:banghead:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:x:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Simon
> 
> :banghead:


:dunno:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:around:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

How's gold mist coming along?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Zoom said:


> How's gold mist coming along?


It's coming. 

The body it's at the body/paint shop. 



I'll post pics later. 

Thank for the interest.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Post some new pics homie :drama:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

I appreciate the interest homies. Here you go:


Pics taken at Body/Paint Shop:









































































:happysad:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> I appreciate the interest homies. Here you go:
> 
> 
> Pics taken at Body/Paint Shop:
> ...


Wow homie it came out really nice:thumbsup: when you first posted the pics after it was cut in 2 pieces I was like wtfhno:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Lookin good homie keep them pics comin :thumbsup:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

Who's painting it homie


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

that firewall looks clean!!!


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

lookin good man and fast! :thumbsup: no braces for the body tho off the frame?


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

nevermind i see the braces! lol


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

big C said:


> Wow homie it came out really nice:thumbsup: when you first posted the pics after it was cut in 2 pieces I was like wtfhno:


Yeah,

I wasnt too happy about that either. 

:happysad:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

westcoastlowrider said:


> Lookin good homie keep them pics comin :thumbsup:


Thank you sir,

I will


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

6TRAE_DROP said:


> Who's painting it homie


His name is Walter with A-1 Auto Restoration, in NorthWest Houston.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

npazzin said:


> that firewall looks clean!!!


Yes it does,

Thank you sir.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Zoom said:


> nevermind i see the braces! lol


No braces would have been a disaster. LOL


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:drama: :thumbsup:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

:yes: very nice!!


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> His name is Walter with A-1 Auto Restoration, in NorthWest Houston.


 I heard about him heard he was real good I been wanting to stop buy his shop to see about him painting mine


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

carlito77 said:


> :yes: very nice!!


Thank you sir.,

uffin:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

6TRAE_DROP said:


> I heard about him heard he was real good I been wanting to stop buy his shop to see about him painting mine


Cool,

let me know if you decide to go with him,

I'm sure he'll give us a break on the price if we say you were referred


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Looking good!!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Mr Gee said:


> Looking good!!


Thank you sir. 

uffin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Coming out great,nice colors. Them first pics were scary as hell,never seen that either.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

man, a lot of good work is going into this ride... bad ass...


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Cleaned the engine and transmission and got it ready for paint:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Any updates?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Zoom said:


> Any updates?


Not yet sir.,

Body is still with the painter.

Also, project was placed on hold in order to get my other ride ready for the Odessa Tejano Super Show (this past weekend).


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

LOOKIN good!!!


----------



## oneblock (Jan 8, 2013)

hope you get it back tougether not many braces :around:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> LOOKIN good!!!


Thank you sir.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

oneblock said:


> hope you get it back tougether not many braces :around:


:around:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

rug442 said:


> :h5:




:h5:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Called the painter, said it'll be done in a month!

:burn:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Called the painter, said it'll be done in a month!
> 
> :burn:


. I feel ur pain bro I'm in the saMe boat.....My guy said he would take 4-6 weeks and he took that alone on the belly lol


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

6TRAE_DROP said:


> . I feel ur pain bro I'm in the saMe boat.....My guy said he would take 4-6 weeks and he took that alone on the belly lol


Im afraid he used the money I gave him to finish other "older" work.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

you need to find you a good lawyer and sue his ass. :ugh:


Aztlan_Exile said:


> Im afraid he used the money I gave him to finish other "older" work.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> you need to find you a good lawyer and sue his ass. :ugh:


:facepalm:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Im afraid he used the money I gave him to finish other "older" work.


More than likely thats how a lot of people do.....


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

6TRAE_DROP said:


> More than likely thats how a lot of people do.....


take a deposit, park it in the back,,,,,,,,
but it`s a hard business to be in,,,,,,,,,,,rent goes up, shop material go way up, workers pay goes up, job prices are the same, lowest bid gets the work
if he charged what he REALLY NEEDS then you won`t bring your car, cause you`ll say he`s too much.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> take a deposit, park it in the back,,,,,,,,
> but it`s a hard business to be in,,,,,,,,,,,rent goes up, shop material go way up, workers pay goes up, job prices are the same, lowest bid gets the work
> if he charged what he REALLY NEEDS then you won`t bring your car, cause you`ll say he`s too much.


He quoted me 10Gs including body work. 

I didn't low ball the man. I said Ok. How much you need to start. 

Every time he asked for more, I would take the feria to him. 

I did see the progress at the beginning but now we're stuck.


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> He quoted me 10Gs including body work.
> 
> I didn't low ball the man. I said Ok. How much you need to start.
> 
> ...


 the more u say the story I feel like your telling mine .... how I feel the price they say is wat im going to pay if not theyr gonna cut corners 10gs is a decent stack too


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Um 10g for a paint job on a car that was solid to begin with. Am i missing something here.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

Thats walter for ya....he did a good job on my car...nothing like 10gs but i still didnt pay him all up front until the job was done...plus i had a homie that worked for him so he looked out


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

lone star said:


> Um 10g for a paint job on a car that was solid to begin with. Am i missing something here.


You are missing a lot of shit!

But I ain't wasting my time with your dumb ass. 

GTFO!!!!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

texasgold said:


> Thats walter for ya....he did a good job on my car...nothing like 10gs but i still didnt pay him all up front until the job was done...plus i had a homie that worked for him so he looked out


I'm a give Eduardo a call, he helps/works with Walter. 

Eduardo seems like a stand up guy. 

We'll se what happens.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:drama:
novela up in this mofo ed!!!
:facepalm:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


> :drama:
> novela up in this mofo ed!!!
> :facepalm:


:facepalm:


----------



## cougar_chevy (Jul 29, 2011)

Almost choked when i saw the first pics of the body! great job tough!!
Hope everything works out with the paintjob. :thumbsup:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

cougar_chevy said:


> Almost choked when i saw the first pics of the body! great job tough!!
> Hope everything works out with the paintjob. :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

if you need an attorney let me know. :inout:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


>


:twak:

:buttkick:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

progress?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:ugh:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> He quoted me 10Gs including body work.
> 
> I didn't low ball the man. I said Ok. How much you need to start.
> 
> ...


you did your end right


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

progress?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

He said one more month a week or so ago!

:x:

:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:rimshot:


Aztlan_Exile said:


> He said one more month a week or so ago!
> 
> :x:
> 
> :ugh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

Wats up HoMie


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

most painters aint worth a fuck,,,guess walter is now on that list....


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

713ridaz said:


> most painters aint worth a fuck,,,guess walter is now on that list....


 I heard Walter was one of the best in town for old schools :dunno:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

6TRAE_DROP said:


> Wats up HoMie


What's good?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

713ridaz said:


> most painters aint worth a fuck,,,guess walter is now on that list....


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

6TRAE_DROP said:


> I heard Walter was one of the best in town for old schools :dunno:


:dunno:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Tomorrow is already March 1, 2013. 

I'll give Walter a call and see what he says!


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Tomorrow is already March 1, 2013.
> 
> I'll give Walter a call and see what he says!


 just pop up on him I did that a few times n caught my guy lying on wat was being done ever since then he sends me updated pics daily


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

6TRAE_DROP said:


> just pop up on him I did that a few times n caught my guy lying on wat was being done ever since then he sends me updated pics daily


Yeah,

I'll just show up!


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

:yes:


Aztlan_Exile said:


> Yeah,
> 
> I'll just show up!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Tomorrow is already March 1, 2013.
> 
> I'll give Walter a call and see what he says!


sometimes you have to do all business like the corporate world. product first then payment.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

i triple dog dare you! :drama:


Aztlan_Exile said:


> Yeah,
> 
> I'll just show up!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I hate painters and interior guys hell mechanics awww fuck


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I hate *painters* and interior guys hell mechanics awww fuck


what we do!!
:shocked:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

TTT


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

Hope all is well with your progress homie


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

6TRAE_DROP said:


> :wave:


Q-Vole Carnal?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> i triple dog dare you! :drama:


Haven't heard that since elementary :facepalm:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Coca Pearl said:


> sometimes you have to do all business like the corporate world. product first then payment.....


I was going to do that, but I disnt want him to say "well you haven't paid me. I have to finish the cars that they've paid me in full already"

I disnt want him to blame me for not finishing my car.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


> what we do!!
> :shocked:



LOL

:facepalm:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

HighHitter Customs said:


> Hope all is well with your progress homie


I called him yesterday. 

He said the car will be painted by the end of the month. 

:ugh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> I called him yesterday.
> 
> He said the car will be painted by the end of the month.
> 
> :ugh:


Day 14 and 17 more to g......:rimshot:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

Did u go to the show today homie?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

6TRAE_DROP said:


> Did u go to the show today homie?


Yup. 

Im here. 

Took my Six Trey!


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Yup.
> 
> Im here.
> 
> Took my Six Trey!


 nice looks good wish I could have made it


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

6TRAE_DROP said:


> nice looks good wish I could have made it


Next time bro!


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Dam how many rags u got :wow:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Yup.
> 
> Im here.
> 
> Took my Six Trey!


nice


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

IMPALA863 said:


> Dam how many rags u got :wow:


A few


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> nice


Gracias Pancho!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Stop by in person to check on my car. 

Walter, the painter, said last month it would be ready this monday. 

I walked in and noticed that he has t done anything new since October of last year. 

Long story short (and Im skipping everything I said to him), he said it would be done by the end of this month. 

:angry:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

:ugh: :inout:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Stop by in person to check on my car.
> 
> Walter, the painter, said last month it would be ready this monday.
> 
> ...


 dam that sucks homie I'm going through the same shit


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:facepalm:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:tears:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

yea you kinda have to go in there and act a damn fool ..... thas what shane did...car was done the following week


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

PROBLEM WITH GOIN IN THERE AND ACTING UP IS THAT THEY COULD EASILY TURN OUT SHOTTY WORK KNOWING YOUR NOT GONNA LEAVE YOUR CAR THERE ANOTHER YEAR TO GET REDONE. 
I HAVE A BUDDY THAT DOES AIRBRUSHING AND WHEN A CUSTOMER GETS MOUTHY WITH HIM, HE HIDES A PENIS IN THEIR FLAMES OR MURAL OR WHATEVER.


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> PROBLEM WITH GOIN IN THERE AND ACTING UP IS THAT THEY COULD EASILY TURN OUT SHOTTY WORK KNOWING YOUR NOT GONNA LEAVE YOUR CAR THERE ANOTHER YEAR TO GET REDONE.
> I HAVE A BUDDY THAT DOES AIRBRUSHING AND WHEN A CUSTOMER GETS MOUTHY WITH HIM, HE HIDES A PENIS IN THEIR FLAMES OR MURAL OR WHATEVER.


 lol that's funny


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

walter is not like that...but you do have to let him know you mean bizzznizz...it will be right


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

It is now two months after I went and talk to him. 

I will pa Walter a Visit next week!

I dont want to fuck with his shop or seize his shit since it will end up fucking/messing other people up!


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> It is now two months after I went and talk to him.
> 
> I will pa Walter a Visit next week!
> 
> I dont want to fuck with his shop or seize his shit since it will end up fucking/messing other people up!


Been in your shoes, takes trial and errors to find the right shop.


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> It is now two months after I went and talk to him.
> 
> I will pa Walter a Visit next week!
> 
> I dont want to fuck with his shop or seize his shit since it will end up fucking/messing other people up!


 fuckit bro he's bullshitting you do wat u gotta do shit even if u have to scare him into finishing


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

x2 but i don't think el abogado perro has the pelotitas to do it. i triple dog dare him. :nicoderm:


6TRAE_DROP said:


> fuckit bro he's bullshitting you do wat u gotta do shit even if u have to scare him into finishing


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

Wats up hoMie


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Coca Pearl said:


> :drama:


 :h5:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

He made the holes for the side trim!

:cheesy:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> He made the holes for the side trim!
> 
> :cheesy:


 lookin good hoMie


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

6TRAE_DROP said:


> lookin good hoMie


Thanks bro


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:nicoderm:


Aztlan_Exile said:


> He made the holes for the side trim!
> 
> :cheesy:


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Well worth the wait!


----------



## SINNER64 (Apr 19, 2012)

I been following since the begining .good to
finally see some progress. Nice color.. Is it me but the car has no Vins


----------



## Charles66cruz (Jul 6, 2012)

I remember seeing this thinking why would you cut up the perfect 64 rag. Good to know she was put back together and saved. I hate when cars people are hunting for are destroyed like in the movies! That movie that just came out with mark wallberg he's a cop or something and they blow up a red 64 rag! Wtf! Blow up a Honda or something people aren't hunting for


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Lookin good


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> He made the holes for the side trim!
> 
> :cheesy:


non SS good work:thumbsup:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks fellas!

It's going to be fun putting it together!

:drama:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

:rimshot:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Stopped by again:














































:happysad:


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

the guys that did that car, did shit right.. hard to find fools like that, :thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

thats a really nice color!


----------



## 63 VERT (Jun 15, 2008)

Nice color 
x2


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Real nice


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Stopped by again:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

O


Aztlan_Exile said:


> Stopped by again:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice color:thumbsup:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks fellas!


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Stopped by again:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Hoss805 said:


> the guys that did that car, did shit right.. hard to find fools like that, :thumbsup:


harder to find clientele that will face those costs as a reality and go through with it.


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

:inout:


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)

Damn paint job came out nice, badass color choice.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


Aztlan_Exile said:


> Stopped by again:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

dgriego said:


> Damn paint job came out nice, badass color choice.


Thank you sir


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


> :thumbsup:


:wave:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Dropping off the rolling frame to the painter tomorrow. 

He called me and said that he finished painting, "clearing" and detailing the body.


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

yea buddy :drama:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

looking nice homie


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Who did your hardlines fool


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Y U H8TIN said:


> looking nice homie


Thank you


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

IMPALA863 said:


> Who did your hardlines fool


What hardlines?

:dunno:

Only fuel and brKe lines are installed!

:scrutinize:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Aka hardlines :ugh: Or are they made of rubber :cheesy:





Aztlan_Exile said:


> What hardlines?
> 
> :dunno:
> 
> ...


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

IMPALA863 said:


> Aka hardlines :ugh: Or are they made of rubber :cheesy:


.....those are pre bent lines if im not mistaken, can be bought at any impala website


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

6TRAE_DROP said:


> .....those are pre bent lines if im not mistaken, can be bought at any impala website


 ima have to check cause ima need some


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

6TRAE_DROP said:


> .....those are pre bent lines if im not mistaken, can be bought at any impala website


Simon!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

IMPALA863 said:


> ima have to check cause ima need some


Hey fool,

When are we going trail ridding?


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Hey fool,
> 
> When are we going trail ridding?


:dunno: its been cold lately


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

this isn't cold. :facepalm:


IMPALA863 said:


> :dunno: its been cold lately


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

DJLATIN said:


> this isn't cold. :facepalm:


try goin 4wheelin in 50-60 degree weather nd tell me it ain't cold :drama:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

IMPALA863 said:


> try goin 4wheelin in 50-60 degree weather nd tell me it ain't cold :drama:


nothing different than rolling down the windows while driving.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

DJLATIN said:


> nothing different than rolling down the windows while driving.


Lol este buey


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

IMPALA863 said:


> try goin 4wheelin in 50-60 degree weather nd tell me it ain't cold :drama:


Just wear a jacket, you'll be fine as long as you dont flip amd land on the mud again! :burn:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao:


Aztlan_Exile said:


> Just wear a jacket, you'll be fine as long as you dont flip amd land on the mud again! :burn:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Just wear a jacket, you'll be fine as long as you dont flip amd land on the mud again! :burn:


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:tears:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Aztlan_Exile said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Last time I went to see the car I pointed some stuff I wanted the painter to fix. 

I honestly don't think he'll fix those things/details!

A friend of mine that went to see the car with me (and knows about bodywork and paint) said that if he were to do the things I asked he would have to repaint the whole car again!

Im going to go see him again and if he hasn't done anything yet Im just going to pick up the car, save the 1/3 of the money I still owe him and call it a loss (on my part)!


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Last time I went to see the car I pointed some stuff I wanted the painter to fix.
> 
> I honestly don't think he'll fix those things/details!
> 
> ...


Take it to the guy that did mine hoMie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

DJLATIN said:


> nothing different than rolling down the windows while driving.


If its an ATV there is a big difference its called a windshield


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

For all the shit you give me,AE,you do have nice taste in cars......,can't wait to see finished pics,just read the whole thread. I'd go ATV riding with you if I still had mine,Can-Am Outlander 650 V-Twin.:thumbsup:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

6TRAE_DROP said:


> Take it to the guy that did mine hoMie


I guess that'll be the only option.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> If its an ATV there is a big difference its called a windshield


LOL


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Lowrider19 said:


> For all the shit you give me,AE,you do have nice taste in cars......,can't wait to see finished pics,just read the whole thread. I'd go ATV riding with you if I still had mine,Can-Am Outlander 650 V-Twin.:thumbsup:


Why u let it go?


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> I guess that'll be the only option.


 he will have urs done in two weeks


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Why u let it go?


Lawyer fees for a reckless driving charge.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Lowrider19 said:


> Lawyer fees for a reckless driving charge.
> View attachment 938394


I know a lawyer that would of hooked it up :x:


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

WOW looking badass!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Im a try to pick up my ride before the year ends. 

I dont think he has done any of the stuff I pointed out. 

:angry:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Lowrider19 said:


> Lawyer fees for a reckless driving charge.
> View attachment 938394


ATV looked clean tho. 

I see it had a lift kit, snorkled. 

14 inch aftermarket wheels and at least 28" tires. 

:nicoderm:


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

chop top rag on hardtop frame, the irony is ironical.


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Is it just me or is the word "gold" off centered? and why is the word "mist" off to the side like that? Did this ****** hire Pokemon's muralist?:rimshot:


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

ROBLEDO said:


> :roflmao: dis fool said pokemans muarlist....as in IMPALA863 painter that did the "gunshine state" stencil paint job?



Yep, the color on pokemans is the same color around that fake ass gold leaf :roflmao:

You can't make this shit up


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

Marty McFly said:


> Is it just me or is the word "gold" off centered? and why is the word "mist" off to the side like that? Did this ****** hire Pokemon's muralist?:rimshot:
> 
> View attachment 1017297



aye no hate, but I agree shit looks half assed and crooked.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Marty McFly said:


> Is it just me or is the word "gold" off centered? and why is the word "mist" off to the side like that? Did this ****** hire Pokemon's muralist?:rimshot:
> 
> View attachment 1017297


Nah Carnal,

That was done by the great Darkness (sick713)


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Go back to Off Topic Trolls!

Grown Man shit going on around here!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

And the painter is a reputable person recommended by the great Latin Kustoms Presidente!

And, he confirmed the rust issues before work had been done. 

He supervised the metal work as well. 

The man has built many cars so I was just following his lead. 

So non of your ill wishes are true!

Now, the fact that Im a perfectionist when it comes to my cars doesn't mean the paint job Walter did is not above many of the paint jobs out there!

Regardless, hopefully one day you'll get to see the car in person. 

Until then, please keep the negative comments to your self(s) especially since you (Marty and others) have never built a car off the frame!

Gracias,

A. E.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

A'aight, keep the sh!t talking in Off Topic, not in build topics.


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

ROBLEDO said:


> marty and *others*?.....:roflmao:i see you still have a bad case of the butthurts. :rofl:
> 
> 
> correct me if i'm wrong but the guy that recommended you to the painter and welder...
> ...


Stay off the homies build topic wether he built it with his hand or his feria that he earned he built it!


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

6TRAE_DROP said:


> Stay off the homies build topic wether he built it with his hand or his feria that he earned he built it!


pipe down prospect.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Buaha!


snitches gonna snitch. :drama:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Aztlan_Exile said:


>


:roflmao:got this ****** trolling his own topic with mad feelings.



btw, thats a tripple og ass nikka right thur.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Marty McFly said:


> I will just leave this here
> 
> View attachment 1018234


:roflmao: that dude has to be one of the dumbest idiots on this website. 

Aztlan_Exile = TokenWhiteBoy. :rofl:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

The two Old Hags have join forces to troll on my topic!

:ugh:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Marty McFly = TypicalCholoStereotype does that make you dumb on this website as well?
> 
> Or your Alzheimer's kicked in again and you forgot about it?
> 
> :burn:


TypicalCholoStereotype been passed around more than your last flatass girlfriend. those who know just know. :roflmao:
































speaking of your flatass girlfriend.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

btw....remember this?:rofl:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Marty McFly said:


> More like you got trolled by whoever sold you that chop top on a hard top frame :roflmao:


:rimshot:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> ^^^^
> 
> This is one of the reasons why CumFaceBleedo is mad at AE!


mad at you? why would i be mad at you? if anything you're mad at me for pulling your racist covijas...and clowning you on the regular for being kicked out of a club....trying to prospect for 3 different clubs at the same time...... its not my fault you's a simp. :roflmao:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Another reason why I dont clown on your boyfriend CumFaceRobleedo is because it's too easy to pick on him.
> 
> I mean he's broke
> 
> ...


wrong

wrong

wrong

wrong

wrong

wrong

wrong

wrong

and wrong.

bottom line is i'm about that life and your bitchass is a wannabe. real talk.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Marty McFly said:


> :roflmao: wrong again. I traded my 64 HT (done) for a stock 64 rag then did a frame off. Then traded it for the fulie 57. LOL at conversion :rofl: I can't give you clecha
> 
> :roflmao: *you be catalog lowriding*


:roflmao:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Marty McFly said:


> Cause I lowride, for reals. You buy parts and cars online.


lets not forget he was into hot rods before he found lowriding. :drama:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Now your old hag friend Bleedo is making up shit to make him self happy!
> 
> Too bad he cant make himself buy a lolo or get a job :rimshot:
> 
> ...


:rofl:



































better yet... 










:rimshot:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Marty McFly said:


> Mustangs I believe. Him and Stephen have got to be the two lamest fuckers ever. Funny thing is they boff Texas *******


xmuthafuckin2


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> It seems like a long way before you could afford your first 50s rag?
> 
> How long did it take you?
> 
> ...


angries topic material right here. :roflmao:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

care to explain? :drama:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> *Mexicano!!!*!, white devil!
> 
> Do i have to remind your Alzheimer's Ass all the time :facepalm:


i call bullshit. :drama:

























































you ginger ******.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

how long before he cries to gary or phil? :roflmao:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Marty McFly said:


> :roflmao:bro you are so angry it actually is hurting me.
> 
> El Presidente here only deals in facts and truth bro. I have been lowriding for a LONG time, you're a new booty. Fact is I had 50's chevy's when they werent popular so your just catching up to where I have been........... which is all you'll ever do


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Well fellas,
> 
> The Great AE's about to catch a red-eye plane to GDL.
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Marty McFly said:


> You's a baller but can't afford innerwebs at el rancho?


mean while at el rancho.....


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Marty McFly said:


> They all have AE's fashion style


:rimshot:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Im a try to go pick up my six foe this weekend! :happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Im a try to go pick up my six foe this weekend! :happysad:


 :facepalm:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> :facepalm:


:happysad:


----------



## 47 fleetmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

ta quedando chida la carreta wey


----------



## Big Hollywood (May 17, 2010)

Is this a common way to restore convertibles? I'm new to restorations, so I don't know the different methods.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

47 fleetmaster said:


> ta quedando chida la carreta wey


:h5:




Wait what?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Big Hollywood said:


> Is this a common way to restore convertibles? I'm new to restorations, so I don't know the different methods.


In my ride's case and because the car was literally falling apart because of the rust, it was cheaper to buy AND weld the whole floorpan than to buy different smaller pieces and weld each one at a time!

Cheaper is not always better.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> In my ride's case and because the car was literally falling apart because of the rust, it was cheaper to buy AND weld the whole floorpan than to buy different smaller pieces and weld each one at a time!
> 
> Cheaper is not always better.
> 
> AE


should of just bought another car and sold that 1 brah

its not like 64 rags r crazy rare or anything :loco:


----------



## Big Hollywood (May 17, 2010)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> In my ride's case and because the car was literally falling apart because of the rust, it was cheaper to buy AND weld the whole floorpan than to buy different smaller pieces and weld each one at a time!
> 
> Cheaper is not always better.
> 
> AE


Right on man, good luck on the build - I'm excited to see this come together.


----------



## 66Caddykid (Sep 3, 2012)

Looks good so far man I'm not exactly sure what the need to cut the car in half was as you can do a full floorpan with the car still in on piece but it looks like it came out fine. For the people not it the know you should not cut the car in half like this unless you have access to someone that really can put it back together as making everything square again can be a total pain. Good luck with the build.


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> *In my ride's case and because the car was literally falling apart because of the rust*, it was cheaper to buy AND weld the whole floorpan than to buy different smaller pieces and weld each one at a time!
> 
> Cheaper is not always better, but
> 
> ...


*what rust? it had solid floors. :burn:


*:roflmao:  *finding out a hard top fame was under a rag top body = chop.... will always be criticized. *


----------



## 66Caddykid (Sep 3, 2012)

Someone educate me with a pic or two but where are the differences in a standard vs convertible frame? I understand that there should be more bracing with a convertible but where? and whats bad about a hardtop frame under a convertible?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

I duno man bitch looked pretty dam solid to me. Even the inner rear wheel well lips looked good. But its your car your money. Walter is a good painter. He painted a pearl car for me. But he dont like to fuck w small time money.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Yes, the car looks sick as it is. 

Im just a perfectionist when it comes to my rides!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

GRAPEVINE said:


>


:wow:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

66Caddykid said:


> Someone educate me with a pic or two but where are the differences in a standard vs convertible frame? I understand that there should be more bracing with a convertible but where? *and whats bad about a hardtop frame under a convertible?*


hard top frame under a convertible = non-original convertible.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

lone star said:


> I duno man bitch looked pretty dam solid to me. Even the inner rear wheel well lips looked good. But its your car your money. Walter is a good painter. He painted a pearl car for me. *But he dont like to fuck w small time money.*


= he seen a green horn and took him for his greenbacks. :rimshot:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Yes, the car looks sick as it is.
> 
> *Im just a perfectionist when it comes to my rides!*


like getting rid of orange peel with white wall cleaner. :rofl:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

ohh shit didnt know dis thread was around bwahahahahaha good looking car homie cant wait to see it in person


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Trying to get rid of your fame of owning chop tops?
> 
> :drama:
> 
> ...


 The anger runs deep in you..........:roflmao:

Let's face it, you bought the chop top because you never owned a car with hydros and you thought for a few thousand you'd be done, on the road and getting a little "rider" cred. I am sure you also thought it would be wiser than cutting one of you're other stock rags.

We all know now that you spent WAY more on a chop top than you would have on a real rag.

On the bright side, you have a lot of fools giving you props on the resurrection of a chop top. I am sure they too will be duped out of their money when the right real player comes along.


----------



## 66Caddykid (Sep 3, 2012)

Marty McFly said:


> The anger runs deep in you..........:roflmao:
> 
> Let's face it, you bought the chop top because you never owned a car with hydros and you thought for a few thousand you'd be done, on the road and getting a little "rider" cred. I am sure you also thought it would be wiser than cutting one of you're other stock rags.
> 
> ...


 Dude you need to shut the fuck up and quit being such a fucking dope. So what if it's not a real vert? I'm tired of seeing your bitch ass all over this site spreading you dumb shit. You get around more than busted fucking hoe. The dudes working on a car that's all that matters. I've seen multiple conversions make it into Lowrider mags so obviously they have respect. Let this dude build his fucking car.


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

66Caddykid said:


> Dude you need to shut the fuck up and quit being such a fucking dope. So what if it's not a real vert? I'm tired of seeing your bitch ass all over this site spreading you dumb shit. You get around more than busted fucking hoe. The dudes working on a car that's all that matters. I've seen multiple conversions make it into Lowrider mags so obviously they have respect. Let this dude build his fucking car.


 you must be from the mean streets of pandora, gtfo new booty


----------



## 66Caddykid (Sep 3, 2012)

Marty McFly said:


> you must be from the mean streets of pandora, gtfo new booty


I wouldn't call them mean. Just streets. Just leave the guy alone to build his car. So dumb to get on a computer and belittle somebody just cause you got no face online you can do what you want and be the badass motherfucker your not in real life. So GTFO yourself. I may be a newb but at least I'm not an ass.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

66Caddykid said:


> Dude you need to shut the fuck up and quit being such a fucking dope. So what if it's not a real vert? I'm tired of seeing your bitch ass all over this site spreading you dumb shit. You get around more than busted fucking hoe. The dudes working on a car that's all that matters. I've seen multiple conversions make it into Lowrider mags so obviously they have respect. Let this dude build his fucking car.


Give me an "A"...aaaaa give me a "B" bbbbbb ....lol fucking cheerleaders tell you what. Lol

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

66Caddykid said:


> I wouldn't call them mean. Just streets. Just leave the guy alone to build his car. So dumb to get on a computer and belittle somebody just cause you got no face online you can do what you want and be the badass motherfucker your not in real life. So GTFO yourself. I may be a newb but at least I'm not an ass.


Lol

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

66Caddykid said:


> I wouldn't call them mean. Just streets. Just leave the guy alone to build his car. So dumb to get on a computer and belittle somebody just cause you got no face online you can do what you want and be the badass motherfucker your not in real life. So GTFO yourself. I may be a newb but at least I'm not an ass.


But r u mad tho?


----------



## 66Caddykid (Sep 3, 2012)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> But r u mad tho?


Nah I don't take anything online personal.


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

So I guess it's not possible he bought a car that might have been restored already and had a fucked up vert frame so the only thing available to the old owner was a ht frame so he used it.....and as far as the hidden rust I guess it's not possible it could have been "hidden" by bondo....just a scenario I thought up in a couple minutes :around:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

6TRAE_DROP said:


> So I guess it's not possible he bought a car that might have been restored already and had a fucked up vert frame so the only thing available to the old owner was a ht frame so he used it.....and as far as the hidden rust I guess it's not possible it could have been "hidden" by bondo....just a scenario I thought up in a couple minutes :around:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Marty McFly said:


> Bwahahaha, looking to be saved like a ho from a prospect who is captaning for a ******


:roflmao:it's his only connection to the M. :rimshot:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> ROBLEDO is upset, is it because of his fame of receiving Cum on his face?
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:


:roflmao: @ your dumbass trolling your own topic. 


i told you in off topic...if you want, i will post this picture 10 pages deep. i'll post the shit so much you and everyone else will get tired of seeing it and not come in this topic anymore. :roflmao: on some real off topic shit cause thats how real off topicans get down you fake ass wanna be chican. :rofl:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Admitting you will never set foot in the Great USA makes you a scared ******!
> 
> *But you're good at talking shit behind your computer!*
> 
> :lame:


:roflmao:you just caught more feelings....


oh, and like you would bust a grape if you ever saw him in person. :roflmao:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Marty McFly said:


> bro, it's not a build thread when the car is a fake 64 rag with a hard top frame and you have not done a single ounce of work.
> 
> *this is a bought thread not a build thread* you dumb **** ******:roflmao:
> 
> caqui much?


...............


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Marty, Your anger shines more than the few RED hairs left on your old head!
> 
> Where do you get i havent done work on my ride?
> 
> ...





Aztlan_Exile said:


> Marty, You are right about one thing!
> 
> I can afford anything I want, even pay Bow Tie Connection to build my ride!
> 
> ...


damn u take this shit real serruus cuhh, imean changing oil and putting a spark plug in is not BUILDING.

And you have never proved me wrong on one single thing, except you cant take offtopic or getting clowned you thin skinned pussy. 

And me fucking your fathers face does not make me gay cuhh


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Marty, Your anger shines more than the few RED hairs left on your old head!
> 
> Where do you get i havent done work on my ride?
> 
> ...


this *** wrote a book trying to explain himself like we give a fuck what he thinks. :roflmao:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Marty McFly said:


> damn u take this shit real serruus cuhh, imean changing oil and putting a spark plug in is not BUILDING.
> 
> And you have never proved me wrong on one single thing, except you cant take offtopic or getting clowned you thin skinned pussy.
> 
> And me fucking your fathers face does not make me gay cuhh


the only thing he's proved is that whitewall cleaner gets rid of orange peel paint. and hard top frames under chop rags. lets not forget we proved he doesn't like black folks. but he wont address that issue. as for my word....you know its stronger than his whole fake bloodline cuh. :rimshot:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Marty McFly said:


> damn u take this shit real serruus cuhh, imean changing oil and putting a spark plug in is not BUILDING.
> 
> And you have never proved me wrong on one single thing, except you cant take offtopic or getting clowned you thin skinned pussy.
> 
> And me fucking your fathers face does not make me gay cuhh


Classic of you,

Avoid a direct question and result to insults!

But I will continue to challenge you to prove that you're not Gay?!?

Is that why you turned down Esteph?, because you knew she would tell every one that you only like men?

I mean, who the fuck turns down free pusy!

:drama:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Classic of you,
> 
> Avoid a direct question and result to insults!
> 
> ...


everyone but you knows he already tapped that. :rofl: why do you think he tries so hard to distance himself from her? he's not like you....someone that would wine and dine a bitch just to get the pussy and call her the next day. :rofl:


i like to bust his balls about it (no ****)cause he doesn't want to talk about it.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

madzies running rampant in this topic


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

any updates on the biscayne


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Marty McFly said:


> any updates on the biscayne


i bet he went to try and take the car and dude told him he still owed money for the work. thats how shops do suckers cause they know they will pay...especially if they got money. :rimshot:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

This turned into project chat line


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

will you sale the two back doors you took off in this conversion?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Marty McFly said:


> will you sale the two back doors you took off in this conversion?


You need them to restore your 57 back to a 4 door? :rimshot:


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> You need them to restore your 57 back to a 4 door? :rimshot:


nah brah, my shits the real deal


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Marty McFly said:


> nah brah, my shits the real deal


Buaha,

Prove it!, Bet you can't!

My sixfo from 1958's got the OG bill of sale and each registration doc. From day one 'till now that is under my name!

Still GotThe OG plates hanging on my Garage!

BTW the. Late model Cali Plates Don't help you Bro! :no:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Little Update:

My Cousin dropped off Gold Mist's convertible rack at Mr. Impala's so he can do his thing and chrome that SOB! :happysad:


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Buaha,
> 
> Prove it!, Bet you can't!
> 
> ...


bwhahahahahaha,, your lack of car knowledge is low on the GAF.

Funny thing is you a plate means something, hahaha


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Buaha,
> 
> Prove it!, Bet you can't!
> 
> ...


:roflmao:you sound like one of them boyd coddington, flower shirt wearing ******* that think matching numbers and original plates matter. you're better off going back to that hot rod lifestyle you came from. 




ps. the only matching anything.. on that black 58... is the orange peel on both fenders and rear quarters. :roflmao:


oh wait...thats right, you said that was dust and overspray from the white wall cleaner. :facepalm::rofl:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Cliff notes ?


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

MUFASA said:


> Cliff notes ?


Edwardo/Aztlan Exile buys a clean rag 6foe. he was told the car had "hidden rust" so they cut the car in half. came to find out the car had a hard top frame under it. theirs a sucker born every minute. :rofl:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

ROBLEDO said:


> Edwardo/Aztlan Exile buys a clean rag 6foe. he was told the car had "hidden rust" so they cut the car in half. came to find out the car had a hard top frame under it. theirs a sucker born every minute. :rofl:


Damn lol. These cliff notes are very helpful thank you now I'm clearer on what's going on here :rofl:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

925rider said:


> Was this conversion done from a 2 door biscayne or a 4 door?? any before pics???


i dont even think the owner knew it was a chop until someone commented why was a hardtop frame under a rag top. :burn:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> MartyMcFly and ROBLEDO got mad in Off Topic, couldn't control their anger and brought their anger upstairs to my thread!
> 
> The funny thing is that ROBLEDO talks shit about my rides when he doesn't even have a lolo himself!
> 
> ...


:roflmao:what does me not having a lowrider have to do with you over paying for a chopped rag 64? not to mention being the second biggest dope next to esteban for his stupidity when trading a 57 rag for a big body. :rofl:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Marty McFly said:


> bro, it's a 58 rag. enough said. og reg is not going to add value and if it does its miniscule


i bet he thinks that...if he had the original sticker price it would up the value too. :roflmao:


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Only a check writer type cat would think it's a "sacrifice" to build a chop top. But then again, he thinks changing the oil is "working on his ride"


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Marty McFly said:


> Only a check writer type cat would think it's a "sacrifice" to build a chop top. But then again, he thinks changing the oil is "working on his ride"


:roflmao:it was sacrificed long before he sacrificed it. :rimshot:


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

I don't know what's behind all the drama and why some folks are obsessing over you, but your project looks like it's coming along undeniably nice. Will check back to see how it progresses. Good luck on the rest of the build.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Caballo said:


> I don't know what's behind all the drama and why some folks are obsessing over you, but your project looks like it's coming along undeniably nice. Will check back to see how it progresses. Good luck on the rest of the build.


:roflmao: omg...have his baby already. :rimshot:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Caballo said:


> I don't know what's behind all the drama and why some folks are obsessing over you, but your project looks like it's coming along undeniably nice. Will check back to see how it progresses. Good luck on the rest of the build.


Thanks bro!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


:nicoderm:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

:drama:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Caballo said:


> .


ahi ba lowko !!!
chignon!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*todo bien?* :inout:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

DJLATIN said:


> View attachment 1062233
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

DJLATIN said:


>


you should lock this failed thread. the original sacrifice was when it was chopped into a convertible. :rimshot:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ROBLEDO said:


> you should lock this failed thread. the original sacrifice was when it was chopped into a convertible. :rimshot:


nah, he's doing a good job.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


> ahi ba lowko !!!
> chignon!!


Gracias Jose,

Con todo este tiempo perdido mejor te ubiera llevado mi carro a ti para que lo pintaras!

Ya estubiera acabado el projecto! 

:happysad:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Gracias Jose,
> 
> Con todo este tiempo perdido mejor te ubiera llevado mi carro a ti para que lo pintaras!
> 
> ...


projectos ahi de sobra donde quiera!!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Last time I went to see the car I pointed some stuff I wanted the painter to fix.
> 
> I honestly don't think he'll fix those things/details!
> 
> ...


The man Walter did not ignore my requests, he is taking care of the details we pointed out!

Even though the car was ready for me to take home last time I was there he is taking care of some of the details I pointed to him. 

Here's the pics:









There other spots but the pics came out dark and do not show the repairs he did. 

He said the car will be done by the end of the month. 

:happysad:


----------



## Big Hollywood (May 17, 2010)

Do you plan on lifting it? Keeping it uncut?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

i know a good attorney if he doesn't come thru breh.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Big Hollywood said:


> Do you plan on lifting it? Keeping it uncut?


Yes, it is cut already and it will be juiced!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> i know a good attorney if he doesn't come thru breh.


:twak:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

Wats up hoMie


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

6TRAE_DROP said:


> Wats up hoMie


What up brother,

What have you done to the trey lately?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> What up brother,
> 
> What have you done to the trey lately?


 got the hydraulics working right and been touching up some things.......we're getting together Sunday can u make it?


----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS (Oct 8, 2008)

to much hate up in this bitch :facepalm:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

BOYLEHEIGHTS said:


> to much hate up in this bitch :facepalm:


Haters have kept me motivated from day one Carnal!

:nicoderm:


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Haters have kept me motivated from day one Carnal!
> 
> :nicoderm:


bwah, dream world


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

These puts get on My nerves hoMie ......:chuck:


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

6TRAE_DROP said:


> These puts get on My nerves hoMie ......:chuck:


gtfo


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

is he as old the these impalas? ay huey:rofl:


----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS (Oct 8, 2008)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Haters have kept me motivated from day one Carnal!
> 
> :nicoderm:


como dise el dicho 

si no tienes no ables que no 

fuck haters compa 

en el jale estan dos vatos como aqui un blanco y un moreno. ablan pura mierda 
pero en verda de que les cala es que yo agarro mas feria que ellos so fuck them 
idkaf compa


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

BOYLEHEIGHTS said:


> como dise el dicho
> 
> si no tienes no ables que no
> 
> ...


Asi es carnal,

Esos dos viejillos estan emputados por que tengo y hago mas que ellos dos juntos!


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> por que tengo y hago mas que ellos dos juntos!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA nerves struck
> 
> 
> 
> :ugh:


Shut up little man! :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)

DJLATIN said:


> yep, there's an option for excessive "harrassing members" for the ban hammer. off topic of for the harrassment/shit talking. :nicoderm:


Hmmmm... 

:scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

~esjmami~ said:


> Hmmmm...
> 
> :scrutinize:


don't worry, got babydoll in my radar also. :fool2:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

hold up..... she's in the off topic where it's ok though. still on my radar :fool2:


----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS (Oct 8, 2008)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Asi es carnal,
> 
> Esos dos viejillos estan emputados por que tengo y hago mas que ellos dos juntos!


puro pa delante compa y a la verg con los haters 




ONE8SEVEN said:


> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA nerves struck
> 
> 
> 
> :ugh:


:shh:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

BOYLEHEIGHTS said:


> puro pa delante compa y a la verg con los haters


 :rofl:


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

ROBLEDO said:


> View attachment 1072690


:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:sprint:


ROBLEDO said:


> View attachment 1072690


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Marty McFly said:


> "Gold Mist" love the car and keep it real mods :tongue:


My nikka,

I knew there was/is a thin line between your love and hate!

:h5:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao::facepalm:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:drama:

Alright so let's get back to the build of the six four


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

6TRAE_DROP said:


> :wave:


Q-Vo?


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Q-Vo?


Chillen hoMie hows the ride coMin


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Man....like most people I was scared to death after scrolling thru the first page but it seems to be coming together nicely! :thumbsup:


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

any more progress pics???


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

big pimpin said:


> Man....like most people I was scared to death after scrolling thru the first page but it seems to be coming together nicely! :thumbsup:


Thank you sir!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

GRAPEVINE said:


> any more progress pics???


Pics coming up soon!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Thank you 7

I'll post flikas this weekend!

:nicoderm:


----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)

Rage gold twist updates?


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

which one of u ****** mods keeps deleting my posts?


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS (Oct 9, 2009)

That rag was a sacrifice alright
I hope it can be finished.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> When Looking Nice Just ain't Enough....


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Thank you 7
> 
> *I'll post flikas this weekend!*
> 
> :nicoderm:


:drama:


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

That's a shame what they did to that rag foe.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

LURCH63 said:


> :drama:


I was out of town this labor day weekend,

But here you go:

The homie Salinas came with me to check the work:

(Yes, Walter had to re-do the whole car and he did):


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

My brother and fatcousin checking things out:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Walter correcting some minor wax imperfections:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Like I said Before,

Please reserve your negative comments until you see the ride in person,

This ride is my pride and joy and I would sale my 59 and 58 rags before I would sale this Six Fo3.


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Damn looks good noow


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> My brother and fatcousin checking things out:


i don't recognize your brother. :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> I was out of town this labor day weekend,
> 
> But here you go:
> 
> ...


so did you leave it with walter or take it to el jefe de jefe aka salinas?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> so did you leave it with walter or take it to el jefe de jefe aka salinas?


Walter re-did the whole car!


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

good deal!!!!


----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Walter re-did the whole car!


Betcha a magnet won't stick to it!! Bwaaahaaa.
55 gal.drum o Bondo topic


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

BRADFORD said:


> Betcha a magnet won't stick to it!! Bwaaahaaa.
> 55 gal.drum o Bondo topic


MadFORD!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Walter re-did the whole car!


orale pues wes


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Came out nice. Color choice looks good in the sun light


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Thank you sir.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

I just got the chromed convertible rack from Mr. Impala. 

I'll post pics later. 

:drama:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

How much was your vert rack chromed etc?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Crash1964 said:


> How much was your vert rack chromed etc?


All together was around $1,300 including a set of new bolts (and he took it appart and put it back together after chrome).


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)




----------



## brixs63 (Mar 29, 2014)

64 looking good !!!!! Keep pushing forward


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

brixs63 said:


> 64 looking good !!!!! Keep pushing forward


Thank you sir


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> ttt


What up foolio?

When u gonna come help me put the front and rear disk brake kit on the six foe?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> What up foolio?
> 
> When u gonna come help me put the front and rear disk brake kit on the six foe?


name the day wey. not this weekend, got sons b'day party. you need me to take my tools?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Aztlan_Exile said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Like I said Before,
> 
> Please reserve your negative comments until you see the ride in person,
> 
> This ride is my pride and joy and *I would sale my 59 and 58 rags before I would sale this Six Fo3*.


i see you've taken up Stephen's philosophy. and where did that get him....the laughing stock of the lowriding community. :roflmao:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

REYXTC said:


> Damn looks good noow


considering they got it wrong the first time. :roflmao:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Walter re-did the whole car!


so he suckered you into paying twice the amount? :burn: you really are stupid.:rofl:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

BRADFORD said:


> Betcha a magnet won't stick to it!! Bwaaahaaa.
> 55 gal.drum o Bondo topic


:roflmao:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> *I just got the chromed convertible rack from Mr. Impala.
> *
> I'll post pics later.
> 
> :drama:


which i'm sure he charged you extra cause you're a dummy. :rimshot:





Aztlan_Exile said:


> All together was around $1,300 including a set of new bolts (and he took it appart and put it back together after chrome).


yep i was right. :roflmao:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Lmfao


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Swang swang swang away


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> Lmfao


I paid $1,300 to chrome the convertible rack and he is saying he was right!

I think the bum dropped out of elementary school because he cant comprehend basic English. 

SMH


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

IMPALA863 said:


> Swang swang swang away


What up fool?

You gonna come help as well?

:drama:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> The old man ROBLEEDO still hating hard (full joto)
> 
> What's dumb is that he makes things up about my build just to make himself feel good.
> 
> ...


nothing i said was made up.

you bought an already clean rag with a hard top frame undernieth
you got took on the idea the car had hidden rust.
you don't like black people thus the reason you didn't want black people in a car club you were trying to start.

should i continue...the list goes on and on...but i doubt you want me to. :roflmao:


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

How did the body shop fix the quarter panel to door alignment issues? Did they cut out the quarters and start over again? Looks a lot better than before.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

RobLBC said:


> How did the body shop fix the quarter panel to door alignment issues? Did they cut out the quarters and start over again? Looks a lot better than before.


Yes sir,

Walter had to cut and weld again,

And repaint the car all over again.


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Yes sir,
> 
> Walter had to cut and weld again,
> 
> ...


The Impala looks good man, at least the body shop stepped up and made it right, no excuse for how he left it the first time around. When do you expect to complete the project?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

RobLBC said:


> The Impala looks good man, at least the body shop stepped up and made it right, no excuse for how he left it the first time around. When do you expect to complete the project?


Dont know,

I dont like to set a date since work takes most of my time. 

But if i get some help from the hoMies i know they'll push me to get it done soon.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Yes sir,
> 
> Walter had to cut and weld again,
> 
> ...


says you. :drama: 

but we know better cause you were suckered on some hidden rust the first time...not to mention the jig he has from gm that should have lined the car up in the beginning and not have to redo it a second time. how did that work out for you. shit probably got a bucket of bondo on it. walk around the car and knock on the quarters but don't knock too hard the bondo might chip off in chunks.:roflmao:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> I paid $1,300 to chrome the convertible rack and he is saying he was right!
> 
> I think the bum dropped out of elementary school because he cant comprehend basic English.
> 
> SMH


Post high resolution pics of ur rack nohomo and I'll decide

At the chrome shop I used to work at I seen people pay 2500 for the rack to get done

Cali is known for shopping cart chrome justsayin. ..


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> Post high resolution pics of ur rack nohomo and I'll decide
> 
> At the chrome shop I used to work at I seen people pay 2500 for the rack to get done
> 
> Cali is known for shopping cart chrome justsayin. ..


I will!,

When have I ever not posted high resolution and close ups of my six fo3s?!



And we're talking about Mr. Impala kind of chrome wey. :nicoderm:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> No Bondo on my six foe
> 
> The old man ROBLEEDO still hating hard (full joto)
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)

It's probably not even the same car.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

BRADFORD said:


> It's probably not even the same car.


Buahahahah

Damn,

You and ROBLEEDO are just out there!


Not the same car!!!!


Buahahahhahah


That means the car came out correct!


Thank you for that!

:h5:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> BTW Fuck Both Of You Hating Pieces Of Shit!


you must be talking to one8seven and bradford. :rofl:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> I will!,
> 
> When have I ever not posted high resolution and close ups of my six fo3s?!
> 
> ...


I used to work at the plating house of Canada 

If you know bout show chrome u know bout that place

Anyway post pics


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> What up fool?
> 
> You gonna come help as well?
> 
> :drama:


simone holmes, lemme know when


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

IMPALA863 said:


> simone holmes, lemme know when


:roflmao: he'd be a bigger idiot than he already is if he lets you touch his car. we've seen the type of shit you work on.....


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Dam breh take a deep breaf and relax, dont swallow my nuts deep like how u eat cake


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

IMPALA863 said:


> Dam breh take a deep breaf and relax, dont swallow my nuts deep like how u eat cake
> 
> 
> View attachment 1407818
> ...


:roflmao: nice photochop....too bad you don't get credit for it. still doesn't take away from those balled ass tires and all the over spray in the frame. 


lets have a look at another one of your paint jobs....




































where da fuck you buy the stencils for this shit? hahahahaha


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

ROBLEDO said:


> :roflmao: nice photochop....too bad you don't get credit for it. still doesn't take away from those balled ass tires and all the over spray in the frame.
> 
> 
> lets have a look at another one of your paint jobs....


what Photoshop :dunno: keep tryin lil buddy :nicoderm:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

IMPALA863 said:


> simone holmes, lemme know when


bring them flying tortillas. :rimshot:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao:


IMPALA863 said:


> Dam breh take a deep breaf and relax, dont swallow my nuts deep like how u eat cake
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

DJLATIN said:


> :roflmao:


sucking them florida ballz much? fuck that fat ****** and his dolphin teef lover.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ROBLEDO said:


> sucking them florida ballz much? fuck that fat ****** and his dolphin teef lover.


:roflmaoANG MAN! can't even laugh at anything *without being accused* :tears: worse than my wife!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

IMPALA863 said:


> Dam breh take a deep breaf and relax, dont swallow my nuts deep like how u eat cake
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buahahahahaha

:roflmao:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

DJLATIN said:


> bring them flying tortillas. :rimshot:


:h5: u gunna eat them off da grass again :drama:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

ROBLEDO said:


> :roflmao: nice photochop....too bad you don't get credit for it. still doesn't take away from those balled ass tires and all the over spray in the frame.
> 
> 
> lets have a look at another one of your paint jobs....
> ...


Buahahhaa i see you edited your post=mad as fuck


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

DJLATIN said:


> :roflmaoANG MAN! can't even laugh at anything *without being accused* :tears: worse than my wife!


thats what happens when you kick it wit bitches.:rimshot:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ROBLEDO said:


> thats what happens when you kick it wit bitches.:rimshot:


:roflmao:


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> CumFaceBleedo Stays Mad 24/7


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Marty McFly said:


>


What Up Brother? :wave:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> What Up Brother? :wave:


Post your rack :naughty:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> Post your rack :naughty:


No ****?

:facepalm:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> Post high resolution pics of ur rack *nohomo* and I'll decide
> 
> At the chrome shop I used to work at I seen people pay 2500 for the rack to get done
> 
> Cali is known for shopping cart chrome justsayin. ..





ONE8SEVEN said:


> Post your rack :naughty:





Aztlan_Exile said:


> No ****?
> 
> :facepalm:


i wanna see that rack :naughty:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Copy,


It's still in the (shipping) box

:happysad:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

IMPALA863 said:


> :h5: u gunna eat them off da grass again :drama:


:fool2:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

Wats up Eduardo


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

Hay mas pics licensiado?


----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)

Majestic as fuck


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Once the cold goes away, I'll post some more pics. 

Sixfoe is hibernating right at this minute.


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

:inout:


Aztlan_Exile said:


> Once the cold goes away, I'll post some more pics.
> 
> Sixfoe is hibernating right at this minute.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

GRAPEVINE said:


> :inout:


Coming to a barrio near you! :nicoderm:


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Coming to a barrio near you! :nicoderm:


:rofl:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:happysad:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Awesome build, this car changed the way Impalas are restored forever. You hear about the "jig" method at every Lowrider hangout. Congrats to the owner.


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

What's up man, how's the 4 coming?


----------



## MadeNCali (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)

Ttt updates


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

ttt


----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)

what up a.e any progress?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks for the interest fellas,

But Run out of space to store my rides,

Using whatever money I have to build a Car Garage that will fit most of my rides/projects under one roof:



















It should be finished this coming week. 

Then I'll go get the project and go back to work on it since I'll have a place to work on it. 

The sixfoe should be ready for this year's Odesa Super Show

:happysad:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice storage. Make sure you get some ac or fans in that thing


----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)

thats gonna be a bad ass lil shop. post the pics of that project. you putting any 2 post or 4 post lifts in there


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Coca Pearl said:


> Nice storage. Make sure you get some ac or fans in that thing


The Manufacturer had tons of options/accessories for the building, like AC and fans. 

But I called some friends and they told me it would be way cheaper to add them later. 

It will have the basics crom the manufacturer, like doors, gutters and insulation.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

on1 said:


> thats gonna be a bad ass lil shop. post the pics of that project. you putting any 2 post or 4 post lifts in there


Both,

But later,

This building took a toll on my savings.


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Nice garage.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks bro


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Gutters being installed,



Doors should be up

By the end of the day. 

:happysad:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

The garage is done:







Now just waiting to pass the city's inspection :x:


----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Damn homie i hope ur 6foes got 4wd. Got some dirt mounds to climb to get in there!


----------



## 47 fleetmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

aver si no se lo lleva un tornado weyhno:...nah pero serio pedo esta chido el tejavan


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

on1 said:


> Damn homie i hope ur 6foes got 4wd. Got some dirt mounds to climb to get in there!


Sixfoes have correct factory installed 4X4 AWD GM Dealer Installed Accessory! 

:nicoderm:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

47 fleetmaster said:


> aver si no se lo lleva un tornado weyhno:...nah pero serio pedo esta chido el tejavan


Pues eso lomdecide el inspector de la ciudad wey. 

Si no, ya valionmadre :happysad:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Badass, what company did you go with?


----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Sixfoes have correct factory installed 4X4 AWD GM Dealer Installed Accessory!
> 
> :nicoderm:


When is GM comin out to install their special six fo' jig?


----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)

Hey bro who you got doing your wiring? Reason I ask is because I know a dude whos a fuckin expert with fuse boxes


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

lol

:facepalm:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

BRADFORD said:


> When is GM comin out to install their special six fo' jig?


After the structure is reinforced to withstand the weight of six foe rags, as you already know, they weight much more than HTs do!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Mr Gee said:


> Badass, what company did you go with?


Thank you. 

It's called accessible buildings company. 

http://www.accessiblebuildings.com


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Finally removed all the junk that was "stored" around my ride so that I could pull it out and take it to the bigger place.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Im going to have Darkness (sickone, sick713) come do his thing on my ride. 

I want something simple and clean. 

I don't want my ride looking like a piñata. 

Any thoughts on what Darkness should do on my foe?


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Get kandy n chrome


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

What's wrong with the "Sickness"?


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> The garage is done:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tight


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> What's wrong with the "Sickness"?


Any examples of his work?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

RobLBC said:


> Any examples of his work?


Look for sick713 on here.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Finally had a few hours to work on my foe:

Rack chrome plated by Mr. Impala.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Nice


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Thank you Slim


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Had some time to install a new seal and then the drive shaft:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Got time to install the front bumper:















:inout:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice work. I see a 62 in the making


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Coca Pearl said:


> Nice work. I see a 62 in the making




thank you sir



Yup. im waiting on Shane to give me the green light so i can drop it off so he can paint it.


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

DAM HOMIE!!!!!!! THE ONLY THING YOUR MISSING IS A BODY MAN AND PAINTER FOR THAT SHOP, LOL I MEAN GARAGE!!!!!!!:wow: DONT KNOW WHICH ONE I LIKE BETTER YOUR GARAGE OR YOUR IMPALA!!!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

I appreciate it bro.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Im looking for an interior and leaning towards this color combo. 



:nicoderm:


----------



## ekserio (Jan 9, 2013)

Clean!


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Im looking for an interior and leaning towards this color combo.
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:


Get a real lowrider interior


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

RobLBC said:


> Get a real lowrider interior




:burn:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Rear bumper was a pain to install but here it is:



First I installed the brackets and bumper ends so that they would align:









Then removed it to finish bolting the rest together:











:happysad:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

This little guy showed up to inspect the work:









Then took flight:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Got to install some of the trim. 

The side trim took me the longest trying to make sure everything aligned:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Rear Trim and tail lights:


----------



## Deimos666 (Sep 27, 2015)

Man looks real nice! Hell of a project!!!:h5:

The vehicle dollies look handy. I helped my dad move his 65 Rambler 770 Classic over in the small two car garage (to make more work room, he did body work for people), we just jacked up the back / front one at a time and shoved it over, lol those would have been nice, might need them to get the ting out of there...

Great work so far, looks super clean.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Deimos666 said:


> Man looks real nice! Hell of a project!!!:h5:
> 
> The vehicle dollies look handy. I helped my dad move his 65 Rambler 770 Classic over in the small two car garage (to make more work room, he did body work for people), we just jacked up the back / front one at a time and shoved it over, lol those would have been nice, might need them to get the ting out of there...
> 
> Great work so far, looks super clean.



Thank you sir.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Lookin good


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Thank you sir.


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Got some time to installed the front grill, trim parking lights and headlights:

I noticed I was missing this piece so I had to buy a used one. And my cousin painted it with some of the paint I have left:









I decided to use a die to thread the clips so it's easier to install:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Marcos beltran (Aug 31, 2013)

Man cars getting there. Cars come a long way from where it started. Looking good man.


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> I decided to use a die to thread the clips so it's easier to install:


Is this the hood spear? Did you do the same to the trunk split? :nicoderm:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

KERRBSS said:


> Looking good :thumbsup:


Thanks


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

IMPALA863 said:


> :nicoderm:


:naughty:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Marcos beltran said:


> Man cars getting there. Cars come a long way from where it started. Looking good man.



Yes it has. 

Thank you.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

817.TX. said:


> Is this the hood spear? Did you do the same to the trunk split? :nicoderm:


Yes,

I did it for both. 

I know some of them come with metal-cutting-nuts but it is easier to thread them and use regular nuts IMO.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Like always, the after market radiators with electric fans never fit. 

They always hit the gearbox and holes never align with those of the radiator support. 

So i had to make the holes bigger on the radiator and shave it's bottom edge, and cut the fan shroud so that fits in and clears the gearbox:















You cant really tell once it's installed:


----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)

That radiator and shroud look like shit


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

BRADFORD said:


> That radiator and shroud look like shit


PTOGTFO


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:happysad:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup: looking GOOD.....


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Thank you sir.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## Dickcheese86 (Sep 24, 2015)

:inout: smh :inout:





TTT


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Bruh that jig is all fucked up none of the holes line up anymore


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Like always, the after market radiators with electric fans never fit.
> 
> They always hit the gearbox and holes never align with those of the radiator support.
> 
> ...


If you knew anything about building cars, or were a real majestic, you'd have taken a different route. But......


----------



## Dickcheese86 (Sep 24, 2015)

Marty McFly said:


> If you knew anything about building cars, or were a real majestic, you'd have taken a different route. But......


Ebay radiators cuh !


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:angry:


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Chrome those radiator bolts or use stainless.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

RobLBC said:


> Chrome those radiator bolts or use stainless.


Man,


At this point i want to get the car on the road and deal with details later. 


I've been so busy at work that I havent been able to work on the car in weeks.


----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dickcheese86 (Sep 24, 2015)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Man,
> 
> 
> At this point i want to get the car on the road and deal with details later.
> ...


Fixed 
....I say it all the time ... Do it once , do it right ...smh


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

It's just the bolts


----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)

Those bolts are gonna turn into hidden rust!!! Lol


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Ah hell nah :guns:


----------



## Dickcheese86 (Sep 24, 2015)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> It's just the bolts


Yeah it's just bolts ....but once again do it once .....do it right 

But what do I know ...I don't chase ambulances ....I just build high end classic cars 


























































Smh.


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm broke as fuck but everything I unbolt gets bolted back up with stainless.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:happysad:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Finally got some time to work in my car. 

I installed FatMat on the whole floor and firewall.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

FatMat is a pretty go product. I used it for two rides


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Coca Pearl said:


> FatMat is a pretty go product. I used it for two rides


That's what I hear bro. 

It looks a little thin and makes me wonder whether or not it does keep the HEAT out? :dunno:


----------



## Cleansocks81 (Feb 12, 2016)

Let me know how that works out I'm getting ready to redo my carpet and need something to help with the heat. Cars looking real nice btw congrats bro...


----------



## TALK IS CHEAP (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Cleansocks81 said:


> Let me know how that works out I'm getting ready to redo my carpet and need something to help with the heat. Cars looking real nice btw congrats bro...


its roofing shit dont bother with that junk.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> its roofing shit dont bother with that junk.


Yeah, the material below the sticker looks like tar. 

But I bought what seemed to have the "best" reviews. 

I see that you call it junk. What do you suggest to use instead to keep the heat out?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Cleansocks81 said:


> Let me know how that works out I'm getting ready to redo my carpet and need something to help with the heat. Cars looking real nice btw congrats bro...


I will post about FatMat once i get it running.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Installed the chrome mechanical fuel pump.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Also had time to install the battery tray:



Bolt under the fender well. 





my cousin painted the battery tray.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Installed the windshield as well:



Installed the weatherstrip around the windshield:



I used a nylon rope around the whole rubber to help me install the rubber around the ede of the metal that holds the windshield in place:



I placed a car cover on the car to protect the car from getting scratched:



I had crossed the rope ends to make sure the hole rubber would get placed in:



Then pulled the whole rope gently untill the windshield was secured in place:



And done:


----------



## TALK IS CHEAP (Oct 31, 2013)

:drama:


----------



## Viejitos50chevy (Jun 29, 2016)

How come I can't see the pictures .


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Viejitos50chevy said:


> How come I can't see the pictures .


What device are you using?

Have you tried clicking on them?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

http://s1338.photobucket.com/user/Aztlan_Exile/library/Gold Mist


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

That's the link to my photobucket folder ^^^


----------



## Viejitos50chevy (Jun 29, 2016)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> That's the link to my photobucket folder ^^^


Thank you ! Looks good Holmes . I can't belive you cut the car in half ? That is crazy eh


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Viejitos50chevy said:


> Thank you ! Looks good Holmes . I can't belive you cut the car in half ? That is crazy eh


lol,

I got a lot of shit for it too. 

But it wasnt my call. 

The welder gave me two prices. One replacing the whole floor. And the other replacing it in parts. 

He said the whole floor would be cheaper and I went with the cheaper option. 

I found some old pics of all the rusted spots that I did not post. 

Maybe I'll post them later. 

Im just glad everything aligns perfectly.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

The hood trim finally arrived after being in back order:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Installed a Chromed high torque ministarter from Autozone:



This is how it aligns without. The view is with the torque converter cover off:





I hope is not too far away or too close from the flywheel. :happysad:


----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)

stick a 1/8 drill bit between. if its too close add shims. to far away... install 16 switches!!! but serious that was the old school method. 1/8 inch clearance


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

on1 said:


> stick a 1/8 drill bit between. if its too close add shims. to far away... install 16 switches!!! but serious that was the old school method. 1/8 inch clearance


Orale, I'll check that.


----------



## Viejitos50chevy (Jun 29, 2016)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> lol,
> 
> I got a lot of shit for it too.
> 
> ...


I would like to see those pictures !


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Viejitos50chevy said:


> I would like to see those pictures !


I have to look for them. They are developed pics.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Pedro getting down with the top:



Installed new "whatever that rubber is called" 



He says he'll finish it this week.


----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)

chrome vert rack looking good


----------



## TALK IS CHEAP (Oct 31, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Top is Done:


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Top is Done:


:rofl: The top matches your car as well as you match the Majestic


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Marty McFly said:


> :rofl: The top matches your car as well as you match the Majestic


:angry:


----------



## six3 (Jul 6, 2007)

Real nice...


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Thank you sir.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Finally figured out how to put togeher the front disk brakes:







Passenger Side:







Im still missing the lines to the master cylinder


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Removing the old and Installing the new window sweep seals was a bitch:











I had to drill the holes bigger in order to get the new staples in without a staple gun. 







Quarter Windows and Doors Sweep Seals Done :happysad:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Had time to install the pinchweld trim, quarter windows, doors and vents TRIM











Near Factory Precision Installation:



:happysad:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

lookin good


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Quit fronting. Not a single motherfucker on this website believes you're doing any of this work. Bought not built topic :rofl:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Marty McFly said:


> Quit fronting. Not a single motherfucker on this website believes you're doing any of this work. Bought not built topic :rofl:


x2


----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Had time to install the pinchweld trim, quarter windows, doors and vents TRIM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That gap lol


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> lookin good


Gracias Slim


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Marty McFly said:


> Quit fronting. Not a single motherfucker on this website believes you're doing any of this work. Bought not built topic :rofl:


I'll take that as a compliment :h5:

If I was paying someone, this ride would have been done years ago


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

BRADFORD said:


> That gap lol


It's the lighting, or lack there of :twak:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> I'll take that as a compliment :h5:
> 
> If I was paying someone, this ride would have been done years ago


Lol


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:happysad:


----------



## 86buick (Dec 12, 2014)

Looking good, hell of a build. Good luck with it kid.


----------



## TALK IS CHEAP (Oct 31, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

86buick said:


> Looking good, hell of a build. Good luck with it kid.


Thank you sir.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

TALK IS CHEAP said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## ekserio (Jan 9, 2013)

bad ass


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

ekserio said:


> bad ass


Thank you sir.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:happysad:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> :happysad:


Got put on the bad burner?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Coca Pearl said:


> Got put on the bad burner?


Fucking rear wheel disck brake kit I bought from Last Minute Kustoms did not fit my 64. It did not clear13s. 

I called them and they told me the time to return them had "long passed". 

Im never buying anything from them anymore. 

I bought a second kit from Bow Tie Connection out of LA and they cleared my 13s.

I'll post pics later.


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Fucking rear wheel disck brake kit I bought from Last Minute Kustoms did not fit my 64. It did not clear13s.
> 
> I called them and they told me the time to return them had "long passed".
> 
> ...


. Typical lawyer twisting facts.

The brake kit did fit ur 64.

Your rims not clearing is irrelevant


----------



## Panchote817 (Nov 16, 2016)

:bowrofl: impressive man!


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Marty McFly said:


> . Typical lawyer twisting facts.
> 
> The brake kit did fit ur 64.
> 
> Your rims not clearing is irrelevant


Very interesting point. Just sayin


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

I got a kit from John Kennedy and they bolted in and clears 13s. 

BTW the kit I bought frim last minute Customs was meant for 13s and they did not clear them.


----------



## TALK IS CHEAP (Oct 31, 2013)

Any updates?:biggrin:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Got the Sargent at Arms workin on the battery rack. 








:happysad:


----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)

I can see lots of cracked body Filler in gold twists future if you liftcut it. At least you found all the hidden rust. Don't have to worry about rust anymore either cuz this things made outta bondo.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

WTF?


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

:roflmao:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:angry:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Fucking rear wheel disck brake kit I bought from Last Minute Kustoms did not fit my 64. It did not clear13s.
> 
> I called them and they told me the time to return them had "long passed".
> 
> ...


HOW LONG WAS "TOO LONG"?
NO MULTY YEAR RETURN POLICY?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> HOW LONG WAS "TOO LONG"?
> NO MULTY YEAR RETURN POLICY?


Mmhhhh

Bought two fenders. Returned them in a week because they were junk and took a 20% restocking fee. 

So. You tell me.


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Going to be ready for the super show?


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Mmhhhh
> 
> Bought two fenders. Returned them in a week because they were junk and took a 20% restocking fee.
> 
> So. You tell me.


 you got played because yous a sucker :rofl:


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

The funny thing is last minute customs gave me a $5000 line of credit and said pay whenever I want :rofl:

Truestory, and I aint even from Texas bwhaha


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

RobLBC said:


> Going to be ready for the super show?


You MF know It! :guns:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Marty McFly said:


> The funny thing is last minute customs gave me a $5000 line of credit and said pay whenever I want :rofl:
> 
> Truestory, and I aint even from Texas bwhaha


That''s cause they know your old ass is a nonrider, nonbuilder, partimer who aint gonna build shit :facepalm:


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> That''s cause they know your old ass is a nonrider, nonbuilder, partimer who aint gonna build shit :facepalm:


 :roflmao: Let you tell it patnah....
Besides you can low ride every day for the next 15 years and still not catch where I'm at now :roflmao:

In the meantime post a picture of people wearing majestic shirts at your shop where your rides are :drama:


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Marty McFly said:


> :roflmao: Let you tell it patnah....
> Besides you can low ride every day for the next 15 years and still not catch where I'm at now :roflmao:
> 
> In the meantime post a picture of people wearing majestic shirts at your shop where your rides are :drama:


Oh wait, you cant, because you dont trust them.....


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Mmhhhh
> 
> Bought two fenders. Returned them in a week because they were junk and took a 20% restocking fee.
> 
> So. You tell me.


we are not talking about fenders,,,,,,,,
but on your fenders,didn`t you see them before you bought them?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> we are not talking about fenders,,,,,,,,
> but on your fenders,didn`t you see them before you bought them?


I am talking about the fenders. 

And yes.


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> we are not talking about fenders,,,,,,,,
> but on your fenders,didn`t you see them before you bought them?


Bro, you're asking him to use critical thinking skills which he lacks.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Marty McFly said:


> Bro, you're asking him to use critical thinking skills which he lacks.


Mr. McFly,

The body man said they were junk amd I took them back. They looked good to Last Minute and they sold them as such. 

But why do you all worry so much about me?

I am only stating facts. 

I bought. 

Body man said "junk"

Too them back. 

20% restocking fee. 

Not buying shit from them ever again. 

Period.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Lol this guy.

I've known Bruce at LMC damn near 20yrs and know he ain't the type to burn anyone. So for u to come on the internet and play a victim shows exactly the type of fool you are.

Don't u charge clients for time, real estate and services? So why you bent out of shape they charged you for theirs? You are dumber than you look.


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

LMC hasn't been around for ten + years because they burn people. LMC are good honest old school lowriders, you can learn a thing or two from them if you open you mind to other then what your so callled "body man" is telling you. How can you not tell a good fender from a bad fender? A lazy ass body man is what you got, how is it that you caint realize that is beyond me. 

64 is looking good by the way.


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

JOHNER said:


> LMC hasn't been around for ten + years because they burn people. LMC are good honest old school lowriders, you can learn a thing or two from them if you open you mind to other then what your so callled "body man" is telling you. How can you not tell a good fender from a bad fender? A lazy ass body man is what you got, how is it that you caint realize that is beyond me.
> 
> 64 is looking good by the way.


Quoted for the truth.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Mr. McFly,
> 
> The body man said they were junk amd I took them back. They looked good to Last Minute and they sold them as such.
> 
> ...


same "BODYMAN" that cut your 64 in half to fix it?
by the way,,,,,,,,,,
is that 64 vert still sitting on the hardtop frame? or did the GM jig fix all that?


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Haha


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> same "BODYMAN" that cut your 64 in half to fix it?
> by the way,,,,,,,,,,
> is that 64 vert still sitting on the hardtop frame? or did the GM jig fix all that?


 No!

No!

No!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

JOHNER said:


> LMC hasn't been around for ten + years because they burn people. LMC are good honest old school lowriders, you can learn a thing or two from them if you open you mind to other then what your so callled "body man" is telling you. How can you not tell a good fender from a bad fender? A lazy ass body man is what you got, how is it that you caint realize that is beyond me.
> 
> 64 is looking good by the way.


Not saying they burn people. 

Im just stating facts. 

That's all. 

Disk brake kit did not fit. I bought one from The Connection amd bolted right up. 

Fenders were returned and restocking fee charged. 

That's all.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

lone star said:


> Lol this guy.
> 
> I've known Bruce at LMC damn near 20yrs and know he ain't the type to burn anyone. So for u to come on the internet and play a victim shows exactly the type of fool you are.
> 
> Don't u charge clients for time, real estate and services? So why you bent out of shape they charged you for theirs? You are dumber than you look.



You are just a troll. 

How much did you pay for your paint job on that bucket 63 you tried to sale here?

You admitted to the paint being a piece of shit amd need to re-do it. 

And yet you talk shit on my paint job?

And what happened to you meeting me face to face and say all the bull shit you say behind a key board in my face? :drama:


----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

I thought lonstar painted his own car


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

This guy deletes posts. Lol I did paint my own car and it did sell. Meet you in person lol. Why would I want to be seen in public with a guy like you. R u still running your "shop" off a generator. I bet a compressor draws too many amps to runoff a generator don't it. Lol


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

lone star said:


> This guy deletes posts. Lol I did paint my own car and it did sell. Meet you in person lol. Why would I want to be seen in public with a guy like you. R u still running your "shop" off a generator. I bet a compressor draws too many amps to runoff a generator don't it. Lol



We dont have to be seen. 

Just say when and where?! :drama:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

REYXTC said:


> I thought lonstar painted his own car


Yeah and he admitted it was a piece of shit job.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:drama:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

wow you guys got it rollin in here... LMC are good people I spent 28k with them and got everything I bought... out of the 80+ piece parts list 2 were wrong and Bruce made it right after me having those parts for a year or so. So I have no complaints....


----------



## ekserio (Jan 9, 2013)

updates? car is looking real nice.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Why u ban Ellis. Feelings hurt lol


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

Mart Loc in here gang bangin that Majestic shit cuz. Nice ride. I thought it was a dead soldier when it was chopped in 2. Now i see where the troll "joke" comes from.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:drama: I purchased well over $10gs worth of stuff from Bruce and Tim and have had no issues. Hell Ill throw more money at them when needed. :nicoderm:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

lone star said:


> Why u ban Ellis. Feelings hurt lol


No one talks shit on Majestics without repercusions and consequences!

BTW, When will you show your face? :drama:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

81.7.TX. said:


> :drama: I purchased well over $10gs worth of stuff from Bruce and Tim and have had no issues. Hell Ill throw more money at them when needed. :nicoderm:


Stop throwing numbers around. 

There is no one in this state that spends more money on cars, trucks and junkers than me 

I mean, I purchased a big ass property just to build a garage to stack all my shit there. I leave the rest outside and I already run out of space. 

On tuesday im buying a second 60 impailer FRAME OFF RAG just because it's a good deal. 

But Last minute will never get a penny out of me, again.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

I come from nothing,

I used to be nothing,

And I know one day, "this" will all end, I am expecting it. 

I am just enjoying it while it lasts. 

:nicoderm:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

But lets keep this thread clean please. 

If you want to continue talking crap, take it down to OT. 

OH AND LEAVE THE MAJESTICS NAME OUT OF THIS. 

OR YOU WILL BE BANNED!


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Any new pics?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Stop throwing numbers around.
> 
> There is no one in this state that spends more money on cars, trucks and junkers than me
> 
> ...


Meh!! :rollseyes: Im just saying I have never had any problems with LMC. Do your thing im just here to watch and laugh!! :drama: :nicoderm:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

RobLBC said:


> Any new pics?


Yup. 

But I put the L shapped bolts that hold the shocks in place WRONG. 

I didnt know there was a left and a right side. 

Since they were chromed I didnt see any markings 

And then I tried to removed them but I couldnt :banghead:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Im a come up to the MF with the Rag 60 Impailer like:


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

But yet you caint tell a good fender from a bad fender, que bien. Did your body man confirm the 60 is a frame off? Oh como sabes?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

JOHNER said:


> But yet you caint tell a good fender from a bad fender, que bien. Did your body man confirm the 60 is a frame off? Oh como sabes?


You can come with, to check it out. 

How's that?


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Lol, I'm good, just fuckin with you man, congrats on the 60, pics?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

JOHNER said:


> Lol, I'm good, just fuckin with you man, congrats on the 60, pics?


Im going to show up with cash to look at itand make an offer on tuesday.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

RobLBC said:


> Any new pics?



Finally had some time off from work to wotk on the foe. 

The sargent at arms helped me finish putting the rear end together and the disk brake kit so that we can finally get the car off this lift and the club can use it for their cars. 






:happysad:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

About time you stopped slacking....lol


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

too much work at work and no free time to play


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Finally got three full days of working on my foe and got the lights working:

Headlights High beam:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Parking lights:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Tail Lights, Brake Lights, Turn signal lights amd hazards:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Now, I dont know shit about electrical work,

A club brother started installing the new wire harness and a church brother came to finish it up.

I was only helping as much as I could.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

We tried installing the diatributor but the fucker would not fit even after lifting the engine from the tranmission and removing the engine mounts







It went in but that's without engine mounts. 

So I went and bought a small cap distributor. Even then it's a tight fit. We still have to lift the engine and install the engine mounts.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

I will finish running the fuel line from the firrwall, then to the fuel pump and then to the carb. 

And we will aslo finish wiring the diatributor and carburator.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Ignore the ugliness of the set up (like radiator hose) and others. 

I just want to get this shit running and then fix little crap later.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Another issue we run into was the damn starter:



We tried everything, spacers and washers and the damn thing would either get stuck on the flywheel or grind without turning the engine. 

I bought it from Autozone. 

We waster almost two days on that damn starter. 

A camarada named Slim said those chinese starters do that and suggested I buy an american made. 

I did and it worked at the very first try after installing it.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

glad you got it figured out...post vid of burnouts In the 4


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Another issue we run into was the damn starter:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No shit Sherlock


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Marty McFly said:


> No shit Sherlock


<3 :wave:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

I installed the carb. 

I cut the flared fuel line below the firewall so that the compression fitting would seal properly. 


Then I finished running the fuel lines from the firewall, to the fuel pump, then to the carb.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Then installed new sparkplugs amd new high performace spurhug wires. 



Ignore the nasty water hose and the messy wires. 

I will clean that later. 

I just want to get this engine runnig :burn:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

I cant upload a video,

But the ol 327 fired right up after I dont know how many years. 

I was worried because I had installed new timing chain and harmonic balancer. 

I was happy to see that I didnt fuck it up!

:hapyysad:


----------



## ekserio (Jan 9, 2013)

Bad ass. Nice touch going with the AN fittings


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

ekserio said:


> Bad ass. Nice touch going with the AN fittings


Thank you sir. 

But they are expensive as fuck!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Here's the video of the engine running :cheesy: 

It is loud as fuck because there is no exhaust system yet. 



I've been replaying this video everyday <3


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Sounds good:thumbsup:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

PhotoBucket wants $300 per month to be able to show my posted photos and to continue to post them through photobucket. 

Im sure most of my pics in my post are gone now :tears:


----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)

damn that sucks. all the pics are gone? i hope u have em saved on your pc or something


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

on1 said:


> damn that sucks. all the pics are gone? i hope u have em saved on your pc or something


They are all still there at my photobucket account


----------

